# FET - How many embryos did you transfer?



## Moomin34 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. After an unsuccessful first attempt at ICSI we are hoping to have FET in a couple of months. We were really lucky with the last cycle and have 8 frosties! Our clinic said they would normally advise transferring 2 embryos but we are undecided at the moment. I just wondered how many embies others had had transferred and what the result was?


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

we're transferring 3 or at least thawing 3! We transferred 2 blasts fresh, 1 stuck and I m/c. This time as they are 6 day blasts so slightly slower, we are doing 3. I really want to do 2 only as I don't want twins, but I have to trust them. I also am a recurrent m/c.


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Moomim

We transferred 2 embryos, and now have a beautiful son.  Just started another FET, and all going well we plan to transfer another two this time - fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I had 2 blasts transferred during FET on Sept 29.  OTD today and I'm pregnant.  First scan on October 23.  I wouldn't have more than 2 transferred for personal reasons because I was pregnant with twins on my fresh cycle but the twin died at 9 weeks.  I gave birth to my remaining boy very prematurely at 26 weeks.  We were very lucky and it was a very hard decision to decide between 1 or two this time but we live abroad and I'm currently undergoing treatment in the UK.  Time, age & circumstance is a huge factor for us.  I'm praying it's just one baby due to huge increase in premature birth with twins and I'm tiny.  I couldn't go through that again.  Good luck everyone


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I only had 1 frostie. I wouldn't have transfered more if I had them after reading of what happened to another ff'er. 

Everyone has their reasons behind why they would transfer a certain number. 

Twin pregnancy is riskier but not all are born prematurely


----------



## Moomin34 (Aug 7, 2015)

Congratulations Dina! Hope all goes well for you  

Thanks everyone. We are leaning more towards putting one back on our first FET. For our fresh cycle we had a top grade blast so hoping we were just unlucky first time


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had 4 put back with my FET (my clinic is abroad and 4 not uncommon for own egg at over 40) just one embryo took and split into identical twins, had premature birth but tbh realistically I did end up with only 1 taking out of the 4 and I'm not sure how long it would have taken (if at all) had I transferred 1 or 2 max each time


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm debating this with my DH as we've also been advised to transfer two next time as we have 6 frosties left. I suppose you just don't know if both will take.  I'm in two minds, as I'd rather have twins than no baby at all...but then, I am concerned about the potential risks and the financial strain of twins...


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I went with two and one took.  I sadly miscarried early, but I am so glad I went for two.

X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Smileycat are you doing immunes with your next try?? I'd def do immunes and prob go for 2 so you have a chance x


----------



## Moomin34 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear that staceysm  

I felt exactly the same Smileycat! After talking to DH about it last night we have decided that we will transfer one embie on our next cycle. We have 8 frosties and the clinic said they will defrost 4 at a time so if our next try doesn't work we will think about transferring 2 from our last batch of frosties. Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Stacey.    I'm still recovering from my MMC, it is heartbreaking.

Blondie - we are waiting for our immunes test results and will definitely treat if they find a problem. We want to throw everything at our next try.

Moomin- Best of luck to you too! Hopefully you won't need a third cycle and will get a BFP on your next one. FX for you.
xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies Smileycat suggested I join your discussion. We've been TTC for over four years and in that time I had a natural CP, two failed IVF (ICSI) cycles and a failed FET cycle. To date, we've transferred one top quality blastocyst each time (so three in total). We have four frosties remaining (all top quality blastocysts). Our consultant is advising to transfer two this time but the statistics I was given was 5% increase in a successful pregnancy (ie healthy baby born at the end) when transferring two vs. one but that there's a 60% increase of having a multiple pregnancy. 

I'm not sure that this statistic is representative of everyone going through cycles (as opposed to the clinic's own stat) as anecdotally there seems to be a huge number of women transferring two and only having one baby.

My natural FET is booked in for Saturday and my DH and I keep going round and round in circles with this decision  

I'm waiting for the lab at my clinic to call me back and hope they may be able to help us reach a decision x


----------



## Moomin34 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's so hard isn't it Ilovewesties? It sounds like you've had a really tough time. Hope it all goes well on Saturday. Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi moonim

Can I just ask why they will thaw 4 even if you only want one? Seems a bit of a waste to me?! I'm also deliberating to put back 2 next FET. So so hard to decide! X


----------

